# Is anyone using Gymphobics?



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi,

I'm looking for some feedback. Is anyone here a member of Gymphobics? They seem considerably cheaper than other gyms so I went to have a look yesterday. The concept seemed interesting but I felt uneasy by the hard sell they gave me. They expected me to sign up right away of pay a deposit   needless to say I declined and left. Also, so many gym give out free passes at the moment so you can try before you sign up, but they don't. It seems all a bit dodgy.

Grateful for any feedback.   

Sushi


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I don't know if its the same chain but we had a gymophobics round here, I think their signs were sort of green I think. 

It was a womens only gym. 

They just closed for no reason leaving members in the lurch, I come from the midlands so might be a completely different group of gyms. 

I'm a member of Bannatynes, round here thats like a gym where middle class types hang around, during the day you've got the retired professionals and those who don't work that go to classes. In the evening its more business professionals, I know in this area, there doesn't seem to be that many posers or anything like that. 

One good thing about it is they give you a monthly review, its only an hour with an instructor, but they tailor your plan, keep you motivated. I'm a wheelchair user, one of the instructors was all for giving me training sessions of some kind of boxercise for free. They really are lovely. I've got to say apart from the membership being a bit high (I think about £45 a month) you do get value for money if you go often, there's a nice environment there, the classes are amazing. 

I think I last went in August last year... its good to know when Dragons Den is back on I'll be investing in some really good stuff   

xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I don't know if its the same chain but we had a gymophobics round here, I think their signs were sort of green I think. 

It was a womens only gym. 

They just closed for no reason leaving members in the lurch, I come from the midlands so might be a completely different group of gyms. 

I'm a member of Bannatynes, round here thats like a gym where middle class types hang around, during the day you've got the retired professionals and those who don't work that go to classes. In the evening its more business professionals, I know in this area, there doesn't seem to be that many posers or anything like that. 

One good thing about it is they give you a monthly review, its only an hour with an instructor, but they tailor your plan, keep you motivated. I'm a wheelchair user, one of the instructors was all for giving me training sessions of some kind of boxercise for free. They really are lovely. I've got to say apart from the membership being a bit high (I think about £45 a month) you do get value for money if you go often, there's a nice environment there, the classes are amazing. 

I think I last went in August last year... its good to know when Dragons Den is back on I'll be investing in some really good stuff   

xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I used to work for Gymophobics   

In principle it is a fantastic 30 min workout and I used to get really good results with my ladies.  

Its only as good as its instructors.

The problem with the gym I worked at was that very few of the staff were properly trained and I saw several members being given frighteningly unsafe exercises.  I believe it has since closed down after the good instructors left.  I am not sure if that is the same for other Gymophobic gyms.

With regards to the 'hard sell', if I were you I would google the Gymophobics head office (the gyms are franchises) and let them know - they are fairly good at responding to problems at their franchises.

If you do sign up, I would ask for a 6 month contract rather than a yearly one


----------

